# What's your favorite rifle?



## Kennyd

Mine is my AR in .223. Have to get a pic of it on here soon.


----------



## bar-d

http://www.predatortalk.com/general...vorite-caliber-shot-size-coyotes.html#post535
This thread has a lot of info.


----------



## Laststep

Mine would be a 375h&h, when we call coyotes here these guys come running....Dan


----------



## El Gato Loco

Laststep said:


> View attachment 190
> Mine would be a 375h&h, when we call coyotes here these guys come running....Dan


HAHAHAH! You just made me reconsider my .223! 375 H&H sounds good to me.


----------



## SaskCan

Had a rem 700 bdl in 22-250, great gun. I just picked up a Tikka T3 Varmint last fall also in a 22-250, so far so good. As far as a deer rifle, I love my rem 700 7mm mag, I have taken everything from antelope to moose with it with out any problems.


----------



## Big Dawg

Swedish Model 96 Mauser in 6.5X55MM that has been sporterized by Kimber America and it loves the Hornady Light Magnums which have been replaced with their new Superformance line. It is even more accurate using off the shelf Norma brand of ammo.


----------



## Cur Dog

Hey Big Dawg,
I have one of those and it is a sweet shooting rifle. 
Do you reload?
There are some good choices on bullets out there. I use Berger VLD's.


----------



## snoman

I have fallen in love with my Ruger .204. Shooting 34g HP backed by 27g H335. Comes out a little over 4000 fps. I have not had one go more than 10 yds. and fur damage is miminal. I'll admit that most of my shots are less than 100 yds. thanks to FoxPro. Sometimes it is difficult to get them to stop before running me over.


----------



## youngdon

Ruger#1 I have one in .204 but would like another in 45-70 with an octagon barrel.


----------



## tjc1230

Well 30 years ago i had a gun made in Italy for me. It's a .222 / 12GA with a 3 in chamber. The choke is extra full. Back in those days the extra full choke was a rare thing. The gun Is a breach load and has a palm swell stock. Real sweet


----------



## bar-d

I wouldn't say it is my favorite but it is my favorite AR-15. Just finished building it and am pretty happy with the way it turned out. Spikes Tactical lower with DPMS parts kit. Rguns A3 upper with free floated 16" Super Bull Barrel. Advanced Technologies Strikeforce stock package. Weighs in at 10 lbs. with a full 20 round Tango Down magazine. Once I get to shoot it I will post on accuracy.
Whatta ya think fellers?


----------



## youngdon

Sweet bar-d !!!


----------



## TexAgBQ81

Very nice, just some friendly advice if you have facial hair, you're going to loose some on the retractable stock when you fire it, if you are not careful. i know i left some on my father-in-laws stock. let us know how the accuracy is.


----------



## bar-d

TexAgBQ81 said:


> Very nice, just some friendly advice if you have facial hair, you're going to loose some on the retractable stock when you fire it, if you are not careful. i know i left some on my father-in-laws stock. let us know how the accuracy is.


I do have a mustache. Have shot a couple other rifles of mine with collapsible stocks and never had a problem. Never thought about it. Now that I will be thinking about it, it will probably happen every time!


----------



## bar-d

youngdon said:


> Sweet bar-d !!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## El Gato Loco

bar-d said:


> I wouldn't say it is my favorite but it is my favorite AR-15. Just finished building it and am pretty happy with the way it turned out. Spikes Tactical lower with DPMS parts kit. Rguns A3 upper with free floated 16" Super Bull Barrel. Advanced Technologies Strikeforce stock package. Weighs in at 10 lbs. with a full 20 round Tango Down magazine. Once I get to shoot it I will post on accuracy.
> Whatta ya think fellers?


I like the look of that grip. Which one is that?

Great looking setup though. Put a light up front and it's not only a great predator rifle, but an awesome home defense weapon as well. Great work!


----------



## Furhunter

There all my favorites. I dont own the ones I dont like anymore. Making me choose would be like asking me which one of my kids I like the best. Wouldnt be fair....

I guess the one that has my eye right now is the newest one. I havnt had it to the range and shot it yet. Its a Dakota Predator in 20Tac with a Swarovski Z5 5x25 on top. This is the new prairie dog rifle for this year.


----------



## youngdon

That beauty will make the prarie dogs come out just to look at it. I likee the wood on that Dakota Furhunter.


----------



## bar-d

Chris Miller said:


> I like the look of that grip. Which one is that?
> 
> Great looking setup though. Put a light up front and it's not only a great predator rifle, but an awesome home defense weapon as well. Great work!


Thanks, Chris. The grip is part of the ATI Strikeforce package. It also has an adjustable cheekrest.


----------



## Rem22-250

sweet looking gun bar-d!!!


----------



## bar-d

Rem22-250 said:


> sweet looking gun bar-d!!!


Thanks Rem.


----------



## Furhunter

youngdon said:


> *That beauty will make the prairie dogs come out just to look at it*. I likee the wood on that Dakota Furhunter.


That would a very serious mistake on their part.


----------



## michael

Hey guys I'm new to the site and thought I'd share this and get some opinions. 1st off, furhunter, thats one sweet dakota. Whats a 20 tac? I'm not familiar with it. Anyway I decided I'd like to try my hand at coyote hunting so I bought me a new rifle. It's a savage edge. This is an economy priced gun ( I didn"t have a big budget since I'm just starting out). I bought it in 223 rem. and I was really impressed with the accuracy. It has a 1:9 twist rate so i figured it would like heavier stuff better. I started out shooting some cheap 55 gr. fmj's and it put 3 in 7/8 inch @ 100 yds. Then i shot some hornady 55 gr v-max's thru it and it put 3 of those in 3/4 inch. Then I moved up to some 68gr jhp's and put 3 in 1/2 in. I know most of ya'll prolly got a gun that shoots this well or better but for 315 bucks with a bore sighted bushnell scope I'm tickled plum pink. Anyway just thought I'd share this and say hello to everyone. If anyone has any suggestions on other ammo I should try let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ebbs

Love the Hornady V-Max's in any loading. Hornady is pretty economical and very accurate and deadly.

At this moment (it changes weekly, maybe daily) is my Savage 93r17 17HMR. I know the round isn't much for coyotes and is limited in range for small game but I love the heavy barrel, zero recoil, AND best of all the Savage AccuTrigger. That thing is nails every time. It's a fun one to shoot.


----------



## wvcoyote

[quote name='ebbs']Love the Hornady V-Max's in any loading. Hornady is pretty economical and very accurate and deadly.

Amen, to that brother


----------



## ebbs

Wvcoyote just read your post then re-read what I wrote and thought I sounded confusing. By economical I mean the best bang for the buck. They offer awesome performance and they're not the most pricey.


----------



## wvcoyote

I understood what you what you meant.


----------



## widoghog

Got a Tikka T3 Varmint in 22-250 that I had dipped in King's Desert Shadow that is a tack driver. My new go to gun is my Remington R15 in .223. I just love the gun. I had a Timney trigger intalled and it really helped dial my groups down. I shoot 55 gr. Nosler ballistic tips over a charge of 25gr H335. It also loves 50gr Vmax with a charge of 20.5gr Imr 4198. Shot a few dogs and pelt damage was minimal. Fun gun can't wait for next season!!


----------



## ebbs

widoghog said:


> Got a Tikka T3 Varmint in 22-250 that I had dipped in King's Desert Shadow that is a tack driver. My new go to gun is my Remington R15 in .223. I just love the gun. I had a Timney trigger intalled and it really helped dial my groups down. I shoot 55 gr. Nosler ballistic tips over a charge of 25gr H335. It also loves 50gr Vmax with a charge of 20.5gr Imr 4198. Shot a few dogs and pelt damage was minimal. Fun gun can't wait for next season!!


That Tikka sounds purdy! I think we deserve some pics!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Pics are good!


----------



## bar-d

Agreeus Completus


----------

